# Your Highs and Lows



## bud.uncle (Jul 27, 2008)

*Curious as to what temps you guys and gals are hitting globally, outside......


So why not Post your Outside

*
*Highs*​ *and*
*Lows*​
*Global Location*​ *
Below*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 27, 2008)

South West France

26th July

Max 42C - 107F

Min 16C - 60F





Fahrenheit to Celsius Converter
hxxp://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm
xx to tt


----------



## Hick (Jul 27, 2008)

"107"..  that is _hot_... sounds like Tucson, AZ  or El paso TX . 'Round those parts, they say "at least it's a _dry_ heat.."   

I'm comfortably situated somewhere about half way between these two extremes.
  97° F  |  65° F
36° C | 18° C      out on the plains 3500 ft altitude

 68° F  |  40° F
20° C | 4° C         up in the mountains 10,000 ft 
 less than 150 miles apart... "mid-america"


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 27, 2008)

England

Max 38c = 100.4F

Min 12c = 53.6F

Max in a greenhouse 47c = 116.6 (thats with the door wide open, the vents wide open and the roof open)

Min in a greenhouse 21c = 69.8F

Interesting post


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 27, 2008)

Crete - Greece

Max 47C 

Min 20C

 (sorry, not familiar with Fahrenheits)
And that's in Summer from April to October, winter can be colder but who grows outdoor in winter???
Plants seem to love the heat though... See a couple of branches from Last Season


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 27, 2008)

Ca.  
Today temp

Highs 102 

Average high
Lows 96

Grow room 5 pm 90 F during the day
Night 82  I am thinking about leaving Cooler on all the time..


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2008)

lower michigan, usa
high today= 85 F
low=60 F
another almost perfect day temp wise. as will be these temps all week.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 27, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Crete winter can be colder but who grows outdoor in winter??


 
:rofl:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 27, 2008)

Eastern Tennessee area...
_roughly_
High- 96 F
Low - 85 F


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 28, 2008)

South West France

Max - 39C - 102F

Min - 17C - 63F


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2008)

92° F  |  61° F
33° C | 16° C


----------



## andy52 (Jul 28, 2008)

low 80's today.hi 60's at night lately.great sleepin at night with the windows open and fan blowin

                                         mid michigan or there about


----------



## The Toker (Jul 28, 2008)

Midish Michigan 85/60 great weather, makes plants grow great!!!!

:ccc:The Toker:ccc:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 29, 2008)

39c - 18c
102f - 64f


----------



## tcbud (Jul 29, 2008)

yesterday
high 95f
low 54f
northern california
mountains bout 2000 feet


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 29, 2008)

here in the mountain of Georgia 

92 F= 72 F


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 29, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Eastern Tennessee area...
> _roughly_
> High- 96 F
> Low - 85 F



Right there with you toker420.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 31, 2008)

39c - 20c
102f - 68f


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 31, 2008)

Fraggle Rock
High 89 F
Low 67 F

Relative Humidy 90% 

Can't wait for September


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 31, 2008)

July 31st
NW Florida
current temp - 77 F w/ thunderstorms
High - 88 F
Low - 76 F
RH - 90%


----------



## Hick (Jul 31, 2008)

Clear
103° F | 67° F
39° C | 19° C ..


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 29, 2008)

hxxp://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-current-conditions.asp?partner=forecastfox&zipcode=EUR|FR|FR002|PERIGUEUX|&metric=1

xx to tt


----------



## nascarr8cer (Aug 29, 2008)

Here in ontario, Canada
around 20 degrees celculis during the day and this month i have seen a few nights down to 5 degrees celculis, so getting chilly some nights.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 29, 2008)

this week's been a little cooler in my parts now...around 89 F - 66 F


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2008)

108f high yesterday
55f low last night
Northern Ca.
2000ft


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 29, 2008)

northern virginia

cloudy/showers
cool

66F - 54F


----------



## mrseandizzle420 (Aug 29, 2008)

maine 
103F-39c
45F-7c


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 30, 2008)

:aok: 



Apparent Temp. 	33 °C 	

High Past 6 Hrs. 	34 °C

Wind Chill 	32 °C 	

Low Past 6 Hrs. 	32 °C


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 30, 2008)

n. va.

75F
sunny
wind nw at 5mph
low @ 3:57 am 62F


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 30, 2008)

Here in the northeastern USA we are at 2500' high 70's to mid 80's during the day and bottoming out at 58-70's in the evening.Quite comfy


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 30, 2008)

i am with you Tn toker420 mid TN 

high-mid80's to low90's
low-in the 70's


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 31, 2008)

Humidity  	82 %
Cloud Cover  	72 %
Visibility  	11 km
Max Temp.  	34 °C
Min Temp.  	19 °C
High Past 6 Hrs.  	20 °C
Low Past 6 Hrs.  	19 °C


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 2, 2008)

Max Temp.  	25 °C
Min Temp.  	        13 °C
High Past 6 Hrs.  	14 °C
Low Past 6 Hrs.  	13 °C


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 2, 2008)

Max 10c / 51f

5c outside at the moment (41f) (6am)


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 2, 2008)

Apparent Temp.  	11 °C
High Past 6 Hrs.  	13 °C

Low Past 6 Hrs.  	9 °C

Precip Past 24 Hrs.  	4.1 mm

*Humidity  	95 %*


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 4, 2008)

Hourly Weather Summary
Saturday Afternoon, October 4
8am
FRANCE Hourly Weather


1C
​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2008)

3c / 37f at this exact moment.  

Max expected to be 14c / 57f


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2008)

1c / 34f at this moment at 6am

High expected to be 11c / 52f

We had an air frost, this is the back of a car this morning.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 6, 2008)

Kinda early frost for you hu, hip

DAmp start to the day in France


Apparent Temp.  	13 °C  	

High Past 6 Hrs.  	14 °C

Wind Chill  	9 °C

Humidity  	94 %


----------



## crashul (Oct 6, 2008)

Western Romania. 

today 
Highest (aside from me):16 C -  60F

Lowest: 6 C - 42 F

Been raining for 2 days now. Incoming fog for another 2, then sunlight again .


----------



## Hick (Oct 6, 2008)

Monday  	
Partly Cloudy
56° F | 32° F
13° C | 0° C 

Rest of Tonight
Mostly cloudy. Chance of rain showers until midnight. Slight chance of thunderstorms through the night. Chance of snow showers after midnight. Lows 30 to 43. North winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 30 percent.


----------



## zipflip (Oct 6, 2008)

snow???!!!!!!  i'm forecasted to get snow this come sunday or monday 
 rained bout inch today and its pretty windy nowand low is 45. good as maybe it'll dry off the rain we got off them. cloudy tomorrow and breezy and 
  i'm literally down to days now. as come wed its gonna be dippin in thirties and  thats all down hill from there. so i think this weekend may be my bitter end lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

7c at 6am (45f)

High of 14c (57f)

humidity 67%


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 8, 2008)

Humidity  	79 %

Cloud Cover  	81.44916 %

Max Temp.  	20 °C

Min Temp.  	12 °C

Precip Past 24 Hrs.  	5.1 mm

Wind Speed  	11 km/h


----------



## Waspfire (Oct 8, 2008)

high-85

low-66

humidity-anywhere from 35%-80%


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

Weather forcast says a low of 9c (48f)

It is actually 3c (37f)

Condition:   Fog 
Wind:   SW 3 KPH 
Relative Humidity:   93% 
Barometer:   30.33 Steady 


High of 14c (57f)


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 9, 2008)

Humidity  	99 %

Cloud Cover  	36 %

Max Temp.  	17 °C

Min Temp.  	5 °C

Wind Speed  	16 km/h

Precip Past 24 Hrs.  	0.0 mm

Pressure  	103 KPA 

Pressure Tendency  	Steady


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2008)

Yesterday                 Actual 	Normal 	Record 	Last Year
Max Temperature	82°	         73°	        90° (1934)        	74°
Min Temperature	32°	         39°	        16° (1992) 	26°
Precipitation	       0.00 " 	0.02 "	2.77 " ( 1957 )	0.00 "
Month-to-date precip.	0.07 "	0.16 "	--	                0.00 "
Year-to-date precip.	9.01 "	10.94 "	--	                11.99 "
Snowfall	                0.0 "	         0.1 " 	0.6 " ( 1990 )	0.0 "


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 10, 2008)

Today

Humidity  	61 %

Cloud Cover  	*0.8360539 %*

Max Temp.  	*17 °C* :woohoo: 

Saturday

*High  	21°C* :woohoo:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 11, 2008)

Saturday Oct, 11

Humidity  	86 %

Cloud Cover  	7 %

Max Temp.  	*23 °C*  
Max Temp. *    73.4F*
High Past 6 Hrs.  	11 °C

Precip Past 24 Hrs.  	0.0 mm


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2008)

Temperatures:    Max 14°C/57°F 
Condition:   Mostly Cloudy 
Wind:   SSW 13 KPH 
Relative Humidity:   82% 
Barometer:   30.21 Rising 


Chop time for 2 smalls today.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 11, 2008)

High Past 6 Hrs.  *	25 °C* *77F*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 11, 2008)

hi/78
low/55

...been like this most of the fall. It is going to be a good year because I can let them go till they are done.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 12, 2008)

Humidity  	66 %

Cloud Cover  0 %

Max Temp.  26 °C

Min Temp.  	14 °C


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 12, 2008)

Temperatures:    13°C/55°F High, 7°C/45°F Low
Condition:   Light Rain Shower 
Wind:   SW 13 KPH 
Relative Humidity:   94% 
Barometer:   30.27 Steady 


Today  

A mixed day with a front lifting into northern England and a cold front heading east towards London. 

Showers will likely fall over much of the UK with possible thundery showers in northern England and in Northern Ireland. 

Rain amounts may accumulate up to 15-30mm locally. 

High temperatures will head up to 16-20 C and wind will be quite variable across the country thanks to the many fronts.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 13, 2008)

Max Temp.  	24 °C / 75.2 F   :yeahthat: 

Min Temp.  	        14 °C / 57.2 F

Humidity  	         61 %


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 15, 2008)

Humidity  	96 % :hitchair: 

Cloud Cover  98.01653 %  

Max Temp.  19 °C / 66F

Min Temp.  	13 °C / 55F

Pressure Tendency  	Decreasing


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 16, 2008)

Humidity  	94 %

Cloud Cover  93 %

Max Temp.  19 °C / 66F

Min Temp.  	12 °C / 54F

Pressure Tendency  	Steady


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 16, 2008)

Temperatures:    7°C/45°F 
Condition:   Partly Cloudy 
Wind:   W 13 KPH 
Relative Humidity:   87% 

The above is as it is now, it hit 1c during the night.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 17, 2008)

Temp current, 41f
Projected high, 79f
Conditions, Clear
Humidity in the house, 50%


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 18, 2008)

Temperatures:    7°C/45°F 
Condition:   Partly Cloudy 
Wind:   SW 13 KPH 
Relative Humidity:   93% 
Barometer:   30.00 Steady 
18/10/2008 8:20 AM BST 

Went down to 1c again last night, 3 days on the trot the same night time low temp, pic below is less than 5 mins old.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 18, 2008)

Humidity  	77 %

Cloud Cover  	2 %

Max Temp.  	22 °C

Min Temp.  	6 °C

Pressure Tendency  	Steady


----------



## Dexter (Oct 18, 2008)

Saturday 18th October 2009

*Max Temp: *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]34.3°c / 93.74[/FONT]°F[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  @                           3:32:42 PM
*Current Temp:*[/FONT]                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]24.3°c / 75.74 [/FONT]°F [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] @                           9:32:42 PM [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Min Temp:  *13.0[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]°c / 55.4[/FONT]°F
*Dew Point:  *-0.3°c / 31°F
*Relative humidity:* 20%
* Wind Direction:* SSW
* Wind Speed:* 9 km/h 5 knots
* Pressure:* 1017.4 hPa
* Rain since 9am:* 0.0 mm
*Fire Danger: *17.5 HIGH
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*First Light: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]06:02[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sunrise: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]06:28[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sunset: *[/FONT]19:34
*Last Light: *20:00

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
 [/FONT]


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 19, 2008)

Southeast USA

  Max 74  F
  Min 48   F


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 20, 2008)

Humidity 						93 %

Cloud Cover 						36 %

Max Temp. 						20 °C

Min Temp. 						3 °C

Pressure Tendency 						Steady


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 20, 2008)

Temperatures:    15°C/59°F 
Condition:   Light Rain 
Wind:   SSW 29 KPH 
Relative Humidity:   82% 
Barometer:   29.50 Falling 
20/10/2008 7:50 AM BST 

Last nights low went down to 4c


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 21, 2008)

Humidity  	89 %

Cloud Cover  25 %

Max Temp.  24 °C

Min Temp.  	10 °C

Pressure Tendency  	Decreasing :doh:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2008)

Temperatures:    3°C/37°F 
Condition:   Partly Cloudy 
Wind:   WSW 10 KPH 
Relative Humidity:   87% 
Barometer:   29.68 Steady 
21/10/2008 6:50 AM BST 

High expected 11c/52f


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2008)

Temperatures:    7°C/45°F 
Condition:   Mostly Cloudy 
Wind:   S 16 KPH 
Relative Humidity:   87% 
Barometer:   30.27 Steady 
25/10/2008 5:50 AM BST 

High expected 14c
Low expected 3c


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 25, 2008)

Humidity  	87 %

Cloud Cover  	25 %

Max Temp.  	19 °C / 66 F

Min Temp.  	9 °C / 48F

Pressure Tendency  	Steady


----------



## Waspfire (Oct 26, 2008)

*Fair*

Feels Like: 55° Barometer: 30.03 in and steady Humidity: 86% Visibility: 10 mi Dewpoint: 51° Wind: NW 6 mph Sunrise: 7:39 am Sunset: 6:49 pm

probly more in the 60s dont know why its saying its that cold i can go outside with no shirt and shorts so i know its not 50 or i would be in pants and jackets lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 26, 2008)

Humidity  	91 %

Cloud Cover  29 %

Max Temp.  19 °C

Min Temp.  	5 °C

Pressure Tendency  	Unavailable :doh:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 26, 2008)

Temperatures:    12°C/54°F 
Condition:   Rain 
Wind:   W 13 KPH 
Relative Humidity:   94% 
Barometer:   29.94 Rising 
26/10/2008 6:50 AM BST 

High expected 14c
Low expected 3c


It has been raining over night, frost due tuesday, its not often I want the weather forcast to be wrong, but this time I do :rofl:

This is 9am.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 26, 2008)

10am ish


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 27, 2008)

Humidity  	92 %

Cloud Cover  52 %

Max Temp.  21 °C / 70 F

Min Temp.  	5 °C / 41F

Pressure Tendency  Decreasing :doh:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 28, 2008)

Temperatures:    4°C/39°F 
Condition:   Light Rain Shower 
Wind:   SW 8 KPH 
Relative Humidity:   93% 
Barometer:   29.85 Steady 
28/10/2008 8:50 AM GMT


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 29, 2008)

Nothing else needs typing :rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)

And I thought it may look like this...........................................

 *Greenhouse Stealth​*


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)

Humidity  	72 %

Cloud Cover  48 %

Max Temp.  10 °C

Min Temp.  	-4 °C


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 28, 2008)

After a road trip to the cold and damp UK I get home to this


Max Temp.  	2 °C
*35.6 F*


Min Temp.  	        -5 °C
*23 F*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

High of 61, low of 47 tonight.  And rain..  Blah!!!!!  Hope it's prettier tomorrow as we're going to a beautiful outdoor haven.  

Its nearly December and finally the leaves are beginning to change color!  Normally this happens in October.  Strange frickin weather!!!!


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 28, 2008)

*Nov 29th 2008
Min 13°C - Max 24**°C*
Current: *Mostly Cloudy*
Wind: SW at 27 km/h
Humidity: 49%

*Summer Offically starts in a few days. If its anything like last year im not leaving my house lol**, 16 days in a row 38°C | 100.4F or more..Plants gonna love this season aparently it's going to be even hotter :\*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 4, 2009)

Max Temp.  	2 °C  36F
Min Temp.  	       -6 °C  21F


High Past 6 Hrs.  	0 °C  32F
Low Past 6 Hrs.  -7 °C  19F



Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 24, 2009)

Batten Down The Hatches 


Winds:  	WSW at 53km/h =>> 33mph

Wind Gusts:  	118 km/h =>> 73mph

High  	8°C =>>  46.5F

Amount of Precipitation:  	14.5mm =>> 9/16"


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 26, 2009)

forreal 73 mph winds are no joke ive been threw a cat 2 hurricane i could barly stand up outside lol but i was high had to be lol cause after that i could say i got high in a hurricane lmao


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 13, 2009)

Max Temp.  	19 °C =>> 66F

Min Temp.  	          3 °C =>> 37F


and yet in my back yard it's hawter................... 

*33 C =>> 90F*.............. 



:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 13, 2009)

Low today - 38
High - 40

and rain.

I want my spring back dammit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I want my spring back dammit!!!!!!!!!


 

MEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOO it makes a better drying of the soil..


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 18, 2009)

High  	       22°C =>> 71.6F

Low:  	8°C  =>> 46.4F

My thermometer says it's hawter

*33C =>> 90F*


----------



## homebrew420 (Mar 19, 2009)

Fort Collins CO,  40.56°N 105.07°W (Elev. 4982 ft)

Yesterday:  High 57 F
                 Low  34 F
Today it is 60 F


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

High 76
Low 52

Sunny, slight breeze, beautiful.


----------

